# [risolto] https browser non funzionante

## table

Salve, 

il mio servizio https fa le bizze, non funziona su tutti i browser che ho (firefox, chromium e opera)

Tentando di accedere a gmail, ottengo:

```
Pagina web non disponibile.

The webpage at https://mail.google.com/mail/?[...] might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.

  Ulteriori informazioni sull'errore

Di seguito è riportato il messaggio di errore originale

Errore 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): Errore sconosciuto.
```

Suggerimenti?  :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riverdragon

Più di dirti di ricompilare openssl non saprei.

----------

## table

Ricompilato il modulo ma niente da fare. Altri suggerimenti?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

per caso ti connetti via proxy?

----------

## table

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> per caso ti connetti via proxy?

 

Sì, ma ormai abbiamo risolto.

Il come però è ignoto   :Laughing: 

----------

